# Keychain for 66-67?



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Odd perhaps, but having just painted everything, I really don't want my keys swinging around and scratching the new paint.

What are people using to keep the other keys on your key ring from scratching your paint? Before I painted, my keys scratched the paint right off, so I don't want to repeat. thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Keep the ignition key seperate and stash it in the car. Keep another one (same as door key) on your key chain, to get in and out. Put the keys in your pocket and the seperate key in the ignition........


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thats outrageous.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Don't let the keys dangle. Keep them in the palm of your hand. Unless, you have a ring the size of a janitor or apt super..... I only keep the ignition and door key on my '68 ring......


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I think he's talking about the dash getting scratched. I don't know if this is normal, but I can take my key out of the ignition with the motor running.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying....... And no, your situation doesn't sound normal. Although, I've never tried pulling my key out while running....


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

correct - don't want to scratch up the newly-painted dash, and this is my daily driver. Key out when it's running? That doesn't sound right...


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Put the ignition key on one end and the rest of the keys on the other end. Before starting car just separate so it doesn't hit the dash and when done driving re-attach so all of your keys stay together. I put one on my girlfriend's key chain because she has a ton of crap on her key chain and I was tired of it hitting my knee when driving her car.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just get one of those little square refrigerator magnets and put it under the ignition switch.Spray it the color of the dash if you want........JB.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I think he's talking about the dash getting scratched. I don't know if this is normal, but I can take my key out of the ignition with the motor running.


Not normal, but very common. The keyand or tumblers are worn.....they weren't that hi-tech back in the 60's. It wont hurt anything, except you can probably start the car with a screw driver, nail file paper clip, someone elses key, etc.....


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Not normal, but very common. The keyand or tumblers are worn.....they weren't that hi-tech back in the 60's. It wont hurt anything, except you can probably start the car with a screw driver, nail file paper clip, someone elses key, etc.....


:agree

The keys to my '72 Cutlass would fly out of the ignition if I hit a corner/bump just right :lol:

Jerry64, love the magnet idea!
Jeff


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for clarifying, I didn't think it was but in the 28 years that I had this car it has never bothered me enough to fix it. That makes the car more like me, not normal.
Sorry, I didn't mean to highjack the thread.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I think he's talking about the dash getting scratched. I don't know if this is normal, but I can take my key out of the ignition with the motor running.


mine used to do this, but a little shot of WD-40 took care of it.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is what I use.. Back in the day the dealers would give these out to the 
new buyers.. Three of these are original ones & the third is one I made so not 
to have to damage a original. Never have to worry about scratching the dash
with one so theses...LES


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree cool!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the key holster- i was going to weld my 2 keys together at a right angle- still might


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have all my keys on smaller separate rings, one set for the truck, one ring for the GTO, one for the Harley, one for the Taurus, one for the Cav, all on a repelling hook/clip I got back in the early `80s in the army. Then I just remove whatever ring I need, either for the GTO or the Harley, the rest of the vehicles I leave them all on.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 66s key would pull out when it was on. I found I didn't need a key at all, screwdriver worked fine, and doors didn't lock. Trip to autozone got new door locks and ignition cylinder, problem fixed.
I have all my keys on different key rings, pain when I need to move the cars around, but I don't want 20 keys on one key chain..


----------

